# this evenings dinner



## uncle_lar (Jan 9, 2010)

I just put this boneless leg of Lamb roast in the GOSM over apple wood.
I seasoned it with cavenders  Greek seasoning, put 4 cloves of garlic cut up into slits on the top and covered it with fresh rosemary.
will take it to 135* , then foil it and towel it in a cooler til dinner @ 6:30
will serve with garlic mashed potatoes and Asparagus.
will post more later 
thanks for looking


----------



## fire it up (Jan 9, 2010)

Looking forward to this, every time I see someone doing lamb it gives me the urge to go pick one up.
One of those meats I have yet to smoke.


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 9, 2010)

I Have done several of these but I decided to try apple wood this time instead of Hickory. will see how I like it.


----------



## csmith2884 (Jan 9, 2010)

Make my mouth water.....love me some lamb. 

Mary had a little lamb and some garlic taters ...mmmmm


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is a few more Qview of tonights dinner
4# roast was in the GOSM for 4 hrs
I pulled it at 140*, just a little later than I normally would have, as 
our guest likes more medium.
It really turned out fabulous and the apple wood gave it a beautiful mild 
smoke flavor. 
rested in a cooler for about an hour while we had salad.

at foil time

sliced and ready to serve

plated with the asparagus and garlic mashed taters and a little ajus 

Mamas Happy , Im Happy

our guest thouroughly enjoyed the meal also but decided to remain anonomous
thanks for watching


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 10, 2010)

nice uncle lar,  really nice.


----------



## rw willy (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks great, never done Lamb but need to.
Thanks


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 10, 2010)

Ah yea that looks AWESOME! I need to smoke the lamb roast I have in the freezer!


----------



## ronp (Jan 10, 2010)

That Lamb looks fantastic.


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 10, 2010)

That actually has me salivating! great Q View.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 10, 2010)

Man oh Man that looks awesome and just the way we eat lamb too. We love it alittle rare too. I just found out I like asparagus too for years I wouldn't get near it but now I like it. Have you ever seen a whole lamb in the stores??? At resturant depot the other day I saw that they had a whole lamb bones an all. I'm seriously thinking about buying one and see how it does.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 10, 2010)

Ive seen whole leg of lamb, and have cooked them before, but its usually too big a piece of meat for us. I love these boneless roasts I get a Sams club


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 10, 2010)

My neighbor does a lamb each sumer over a make shift fire pit he makes in his back yard or at the park where they have their party. It really turned me off at first to lamb because they don't trim any of the fat or anything they just throw the whole thing on and it smells and tastes like a big tallow bomb. They gave us a big chunk of left over after their party and my wife and I took one bite and  had to throw it out. How ever I would love to try this myself. I would trim the fat off and rub it down with some good spices (another thing they didn't add any spices that I could tell at all) and it would be great. I love lamb but not the way my neighbor cooks it. haha good thing I started making it on my own so I could realize that it is awesome and that I love it.


----------

